# Sequatchie Valley Century - Oct.1!



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Just thought I would pass this along. 

This is a nice ride near Chattanooga, TN, that is fairly well supported. While the numbers have been growing over the last few years this one has not grown to huge numbers of riders.

If I remember correctly, there is a bit more climbing than expected, (for the full Century), at around 4300 ft accumulative elevation gain. The one main climb is maybe 1000 ft, the rest is rollers. I can dig up a profile from last year if anyone is interested.

http://www.chattbike.com/events/SeqVal/seqval.htm

Anyone else riding?

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

*I think I'm going to...*



deadlegs said:


> Just thought I would pass this along.
> 
> This is a nice ride near Chattanooga, TN, that is fairly well supported. While the numbers have been growing over the last few years this one has not grown to huge numbers of riders.
> 
> ...


Is there a metric route? What's the hill situation for that route?

I was planning to do this triathlon: http://www.columbiacyclingclub.com/jailbreak.stm but I can't find a partner. May as well do a road ride!


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

There is a metric route. The metric has no major climbs but has enough rollers to keep it interesting; overall it is just a nice, scenic ride. If you decide to ride let me know, some of my friends are riding the metric and always looking for a few more wheels to ride with; a couple planning on just under 4 hours and a couple of others looking at more like 5. There is a group of faster riders that usually make it in just under 3 hours if your into riding fast. 

Non-competitive swimming after the ride in a river cold enough to keep the beer cold.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

*Sounds like my kind of ride.*



deadlegs said:


> The metric has no major climbs but has enough rollers to keep it interesting; overall it is just a nice, scenic ride.
> 
> Non-competitive swimming after the ride in a river cold enough to keep the beer cold.


I'm not all that familiar with Chat. Any inexpensive hotels/motels convenient to the ride start? I'll be coming from Giles county (an hour due south of Nashville) and would want to drive over the evening before.

Um....brrr. Guess I'll bring my swimsuit and a coupla Coronas. ;-)


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

The start is about 35 minutes short of Chattanooga on the Nashville side on I-24. How far from I-24 are you? You might be able to make the drive in the morning if you don't care for the hotel thing. There are one or two small hotels at the Kimball/South Pittsburg exit, (exit 152 on I-24 ). One is a Holiday Inn, I'm not sure about the other. The ride start is 10 minutes or so from this exit. There are a few "travel" type eating establishments there but nothing special. If you are wanting somewhere good to eat or a better selection of hotels, you'll have to go on over to Chattanooga. If you decide to come to Chatt, let me know, I can suggest a couple good places to eat. 

I will post a profile of the course Monday morning. It's actually parts of a couple rides I've done recently but it should give you an idea of the course.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Alas! 

I've been wanting to do that ride for several years but I leave on a cruise the next day and I'm too superstitious that something will go wrong and ruin it.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I'm still undecided.*

I've always been curious of this ride?Is it well organized?


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

*Depending on which way I drive,*



deadlegs said:


> The start is about 35 minutes short of Chattanooga on the Nashville side on I-24. How far from I-24 are you? You might be able to make the drive in the morning if you don't care for the hotel thing. There are one or two small hotels at the Kimball/South Pittsburg exit, (exit 152 on I-24 ). One is a Holiday Inn, I'm not sure about the other. The ride start is 10 minutes or so from this exit. There are a few "travel" type eating establishments there but nothing special. If you are wanting somewhere good to eat or a better selection of hotels, you'll have to go on over to Chattanooga. If you decide to come to Chatt, let me know, I can suggest a couple good places to eat.
> 
> I will post a profile of the course Monday morning. It's actually parts of a couple rides I've done recently but it should give you an idea of the course.


I'm probably an hour and a half. I could get to the M.boro exits in an hour, but that's in the opposite direction. I'll look on Mapquest and see how far I am from exit 152.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, SPINDAWG. They do a good job with this one. You're not going to find a feast at the stops but you will be able to fill the bottles and find something to eat. The ride starts and finishes at a high school, they have showers and restrooms available. 

The lead group for the 100 usually finishes in 4:45 or so; a good brisk pace for a 100 miler with a little over 4k feet elevation gain. The main climb of the ride is pretty tough but not too long.

Pretty nice scenic-wise most of the ride, too.

Let me know if you decide to ride or need any additional info.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Spinchic, 

This profile is from a ride I did Saturday that included most of the metric route. The "Marker 1" note is where I hit the course, (and this is around 10 miles into the metric course). The "Marker 2" note is where I turned off to head home, (this is a couple miles from the finish).

Hey, if you decide to ride, let me know. We can try to meet up for food / beverage; and if SPINDAWG or others make it we can just have a little RBR shin-dig-thing.

Another thing! If I remimber correctly, the temperature at the start can been pretty cool so bring your arm-warmers.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

*Okay...*



deadlegs said:


> Spinchic,
> 
> This profile is from a ride I did Saturday that included most of the metric route. The "Marker 1" note is where I hit the course, (and this is around 10 miles into the metric course). The "Marker 2" note is where I turned off to head home, (this is a couple miles from the finish).
> 
> ...


I'm convinced that I need to do this ride. According to Mapquest, it's 115 miles from my place. I'll probably end up just coming over in the am. I'll let you when I figure out my POA. An RBR shin-dig will be fun!


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Count Me In*

We live just around the corner from the course but have never been able to work out this ride with my work schedule...It looks like fun. Are any of you doing 6-Gap?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks Deadlegs for the info on the ride.*



deadlegs said:


> Hey, SPINDAWG. They do a good job with this one. You're not going to find a feast at the stops but you will be able to fill the bottles and find something to eat. The ride starts and finishes at a high school, they have showers and restrooms available.
> 
> The lead group for the 100 usually finishes in 4:45 or so; a good brisk pace for a 100 miler with a little over 4k feet elevation gain. The main climb of the ride is pretty tough but not too long.
> 
> ...


I'll probably sign up for it this tonight.I'm not worried about the reststops as I can usually make it on two bottles and a bag of figs. I'll PM you soon as I would like to meet up possibly.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hope to see you. Are you planning on riding the century or metric? 

I will be posting some info later this week on a post-ride gathering.

I'm not going to ride 6-gap this year; rode it in 2001 and 2002 though. Those roads are much more enjoyable without 1000 kamakazi's on bikes flying all around. It is a spectacle to behold at least once though.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Century Option*



deadlegs said:


> Hope to see you. Are you planning on riding the century or metric?
> 
> I will be posting some info later this week on a post-ride gathering.
> 
> I'm not going to ride 6-gap this year; rode it in 2001 and 2002 though. Those roads are much more enjoyable without 1000 kamakazi's on bikes flying all around. It is a spectacle to behold at least once though.


It looks like I may miss the 6 Gap as well. I stripped the parts from my old bike hoping to have my new frameset built by Saturday. I will be amazed if that happens. I am on my rainy day bike so I am not sure the 11-23 will get my old legs up Hog Pen Gap....Tough enough just climbing Sand Mt. If possible try to find a place with a TV next Saturday. ....The Alabama/Florida game kicks off at 3:30. I hope to have a little more revelry left in me than after the Cherohala.


----------



## Pepe (Jun 24, 2004)

*I'm Going*

Rode it last year. Drove down from Nashville in the A.M. Had to leave about 5:30. Luckily, it's still in the Central Time Zone or it would be 4:30.

As Deadlegs says, it's well supported, great scenery, and the climb up Pitts Gap at about the midway point is a fairly challenging one which puts you atop Signal mountain for a few miles of rollers before a screaming descent back into the valley.

Just everyone be safe. There was a poor fellow seriously injured at the 3 state 3 mountain challenge earlier this year in the same area (car vs. bike coming down a mountain). Last I heard, he was partially paralyzed and slowly regaining some muscle use, but it's a slow, uphill battle.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

What's everyone driving, riding and wearing? 

I'll be driving a maroon Nissan pickup, riding a blue Merckx or a white/blue Pinarello (decisions. . . decisions), wearing RBR tribal get-up.

Lets try to say hello before the ride. Plan on sticking around after the ride if you can. . . eat, drink, swim, and/or who knows.

If you have any questions about the ride, directions, where to go eat, etc, I can try to help.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Driving/Riding/Wearing*



deadlegs said:


> What's everyone driving, riding and wearing?
> 
> I'll be driving a maroon Nissan pickup, riding a blue Merckx or a white/blue Pinarello (decisions. . . decisions), wearing RBR tribal get-up.
> 
> ...


Orange Honda Element/Litespeed/East Ride Bicycle Kit

All in for grabbing beers/food after the ride....


----------

